# Towing a boat with a 5th wheel or TT ??????



## Paddlevan (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello,
I would like to do some coastal/lake camping.
I would like to pull a small boat behind a travel trailer .
I have been a longtime Woody's lurker and I know this is the only place to get the best info on this ..
Can anyone give advice on doing this in GA ???



Thanks 
Paddlevan


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 6, 2008)

Somebody had a picture of a larger rig than yours on here at one time.  I think it was a truck, fifth wheel , and a bass boat.


----------



## marknga (Feb 6, 2008)

In Georgia you can tow a boat behind a FW but not behind a TT. I will try to find the correct documentation to share and post it for you. Another thing to consider is the total overall towing length. It varies from state to state. 

Something is telling me that it was posted in Trailerlife magazine. Also the Ga DOT site should have some info on that.

Mark


*** just did  a google search for "triple towing fifthwheel and boat" Should find a ton of info.


----------



## Paddlevan (Feb 6, 2008)

Marknga .. I have found great general info on the web.. but now I need Ga specific answers from someone who's been there and done that..

Georgia's a big state and I'm sure some on has used a smilar combo going to hunting camp/..
Thanks Again


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for raising the question, I have wondered the same thing. Can you tow on state & county roads or only on the Interstate system. 
Thanks to all.


----------



## Paddlevan (Feb 6, 2008)

*More examples??? Has any one seen or done this???*

Here are a couple of larger examples..
Everything I've seen talks about California or upper midwest


----------



## Paddlevan (Feb 9, 2008)

TTT any advice


----------



## thomasr (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to bump this back to the top cause now I'm interested as well.  My application would be a heavy-duty 5X8 trailer hauling about 800 lbs. with a 4X8 trailer also hauling about 800 lbs. hooked to it.  Sometimes me and my buddy would both like to take our 4-wheelers to the club but don't necessarily need to drive two trucks...especialy with the price of gas.  With our tool boxes we can't put one in the bed of either truck.  I have a F-150...with propper lights and chains would this be okay for GA roads?  Neither are rigged for electric brakes...but I'll bet the total trailer load wouldn't be over 3500 lbs.   My curiousity is now peaked.  Thanks.


----------



## Paddlevan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone I have looked all over the ga dot site and I cannot anything referring to tandem towing.. 
I am hoping some one has done this with a bass boat or heading to a Nascar race..
Thanks a million


----------



## one_shot (Feb 10, 2008)

I tow my bass boat  behind my 27 ft. TT in GA.


----------



## dixie (Feb 10, 2008)

I see a fellow from time to time in the spring at the wally world parking lot towing a fifth wheel with a 14-15ft alum. boat behind the trailer


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 10, 2008)

Paddlevan, I have been to every Ga. Gov. site I could think of  and I can not find any specific laws regarding Triples. I have also googled till I am googled out with no real definitive answers.
I am planing to go to the D.M.V this week and try to find some answers, this should be fun.
Wish me luck!


----------



## thomasr (Feb 10, 2008)

I scoured the DOT and DMV sites and didn't find anything either.  If anybody finds out anything definitive, please update us here.  Could be a whole passle of tandem tows taking out across Georgia!


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I finally got some answers...
I called or went to more acronyms (D.O.T.,D.M.V. ect..)than I have space here to list, so let me just say I ended up with "M.C.C.D." Motor Carrier Compliance Department of the State of Georgia Department of Transportation. 
I spoke to an enforcement officer who informed me that Georgia laws follow the "F.M.C.R." Federal Motor Carrier Regulations and that the FMCR is does not specifically address this issue. So there is no law Ga. law that makes it unlawful. He also said they did not recommend triple towing, but as long as you did not exceed the towing capacity of the tow vehicle and all lights and brakes on as required both trailers are in proper working order you would be legal.
I hope this help and answers some questions.
Thank


----------



## Paddlevan (Feb 13, 2008)

This is exactly what I was looking for .. 
There appears to be no place in the Ga code that addresses it that  is documented ..
 However the florida code is pretty clear 
So no PC with this rig


----------



## BDAWG (Feb 18, 2008)

78 feet from buper to prop

I tow this mainly from Jackson,GA to Clark Hill Lake. As does my Brother-in-law,his brother and their dad. All with about with the same length fifth-wheel. I have never had a problem. Just be sure your hitch on your fifth wheel is welding to the frame.I have seen some guys use the bumper clamp hitches.(The only thing the bumper is good for on a fifth wheel or TT is to hold the DOO DOO pipe)
Oh and there is NO Backing up.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Paddlevan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so very much for real world experience ..
That is worth ots weight in Gold ..
I knew  a woody's member would give me the straight skinny ..
Thanks again..
Does the boat trailer need brakes and how is that achieved??


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 18, 2008)

According to the Ga. MCCD Enforcement officer I spoke with, any trailer that has a GVW of 3k and over must be equipped with brakes,  either pulled single or double. 
Thanks for the Fla. link that answered my question, I was hoping to pull a ATV trailer behind My 5th. wheel into Fla..


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to hitch a jeep behind my motorhome and a boat to the jeep.  I called the State Patrol and they said there was not problem.  I made for a very long rig, but the boat I usually pulled was pretty lite.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 27, 2008)

I wander how my 2500 HD would handle a 30' TT with 18' Javelin???  The camper has brakes, but the boat trailor don't.


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 28, 2008)

*tandem towing*



bristol_bound said:


> According to the Ga. MCCD Enforcement officer I spoke with, any trailer that has a GVW of 3k and over must be equipped with brakes,  either pulled single or double.
> Thanks for the Fla. link that answered my question, I was hoping to pull a ATV trailer behind My 5th. wheel into Fla..



I too googled this for quite some time. I also talked to the GSP and my local sheriffs ofice. No one could tell me yay or nay. Only that it might be up to the officer who pulled me over to determine if my actions were safe or not.  In my particular case, the camper has brakes, but the boat trailer does not. 

So, if the weight limit that requires brakes is 3K. Neither of my towed items are required to have brakes? Of course, before doing this, I'd put brakes on the BT, since I'd be towing with a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 22, 2008)

I called the GA DMV a while back about this issue and was told it was legal as long as none of the units was longer than 28 feet, and it did not exceed the maximum length, which I think is 65' in GA. I have pulled double from Newnan down to West Point for years without a problem. I did read that double trailers were illegal in South Carolina, I just saw here that it was illegal in Florida too. Although, I have seen many 5th wheels pulling another trailer on the interstate in Florida. 

I'm hesitant to do it for a long distance. I get a little uncomfortable not being able to see the rear trailer.

By the way, you can't back it up. Be very careful where you go, and, don't get into a situation where you may need to back up. It's like trying to push a string. It don't control well at all.


----------

